# Tournament: Construction Cup



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

The top 32 tallest buildings under construction go head to head to decide what future's best tall building. Go here to see the tournament bracket.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Okay the last game of round 2 in the construction cup needs to go again as the Pingan had the wrong image. That match will be replayed on October 3. Consequently, the last game of round 3 will be held on October 10.


----------



## ukiyo (Aug 5, 2008)

It's hard to find that without the link, is there an easier way to find the page to vote?

Anyway I think the Shanghai Tower is going to win it all, I voted for it


----------

